# Works DB nach Access Export und Adressen nach Outlook Export



## the snake II (14. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein paar Datensicherungen von einem Sassa-Opfer bekommen.
Darunter befindet sich eine Works Datenbank von Kunden mit Namen, Adressen, Telefonnummern etc.
Er hat einen HP Officejet v40, mit dem er Serienfaxe an Adressen, die sich im Adressbuch von Outook befinden, schicken kann.
Outlook ging beim Format der Festplatte verloren, so wurde das Adressbuch gelöscht.
Die Adressen befinden sich noch auf einer älteren Datensicherung, einer Works-DB (*.wdb).
Diese Datenbank soll ich nun nach Outlook exportieren, da es aber über 300 Adressen sind, würde ich gerne ein automatisches System wählen.
Wer kennt da ein geeignetes Programm?
Zum zweiten soll ich die Daten in WoPro (ein Preferenzprogramm zu Access) importieren. Dazu müssen die Daten allerdings im Format von Access sein. Ich fand keine geeignete Anleitung bei google.de, kenn ihr da ein Verfahren?

PS: noch ein Problem: alte *.doc Dateien (ich glaube von Word 97) werden bei seinem Word 2003 nicht geöffnet. Es erscheint nur ein Fenster, wo man die Codierung wählen soll, dannach bekommt man bei jeder Kodierung ein Wirrwarr aus Vierecken und Absätzen und teilweise auch mal Text. Bei meinem Word 2003 lassen sich die Dateien einwandfrei öffnen. Die Dateien sind also nicht beschädigt und an einer veralteten Codierung liegts auch nicht.
Ist eine Neuinstallation die einzige Lösung? Könnte eine Veraltete USB-Hardware die Ursache sein (die Dateien befinden sich auf einem USB-Stick)?


----------

